# How To Prepare For PG Entrance Exams In India?



## Kavita

Hi, I am 3rd year MBBS student. When should I start preparing for pg examinations? Please suggest me some helpful books too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PG_aspirant

Hi, The best time to start preparing for PG medical entrance exam is the starting of your MBBS. Read all your syllabus books carefully. Make notes and revise them. Discuss your unclear points with friends, classmates, professors and you can also refer to online tools available. Online preparation has become very popular these days. So you can join some online portal which offers relevant content. I would recommend Elsevier’s MyPGMEE. This is an online tool with dynamic database of multiple choice questions with mock test papers. Elsevier is one of the leading medical publishers who built this tool with Dr. Mudit Khanna who is a leading author. I personally used this tool and I am very much satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## shanelowney

Most of the Indian students want to study abroad or in the international medical college or universities. If any medical students want to join international medical university then visit All Saints University College of Medicine. For more details visit : https://www.facebook.com/allsaintsuniversitysvg


----------

